# Trailering Small Pony



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I would just take the divider out, personally.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would take the divider out and leave her loose. Chances are when you get where you are going you'll find her standing happily backwards.


----------



## CdnCremello (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We ended up taking the divider out, and she was happy as a clam for the three hour drive.


----------

